# Mohs surgery



## bslynch14 (May 7, 2013)

If a patient has Mohs surgery for for two different spots one on the face and one on the neck can you bill 17311 twice for both spots? I have an insurance company denying stating maximum units paid, they paid one but not the other. thanks.


----------



## AB87 (May 7, 2013)

This should be coded as 

17311 (Face)
17311-59 (Neck)

The -59 shows that there was a different site, You really cant bill units (17311x2) unless its a payer specific Guidleine


----------



## bslynch14 (May 9, 2013)

thank you so much


----------



## barengland (May 28, 2013)

*possible incorrect denial*

I work for a Mohs surgeon and we do get this issue.  Most of the time it is a medical records request denial and they have just denied it incorrectly.  I usually submit the original biopsy showing the different locations as well as the surgical reports and the repair.  I've only had one come back in the 7 yrs I've been doing this that didn't pay for it.  Their policy was "one procedure per day" period.  I have since learned to ask specific questions when verifying insurance benefits.


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jun 6, 2013)

I am curious, what questions do you ask when verifying benefits? I have come from Cardio so Derm is very new for me. I am now with a Moh's surgeon and feel a bit lost when it comes to what I need to be using or saying. Thanks.


----------

